# There biting



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

View attachment 263517


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Whoa!! Looks Like some fun in the cove. Great Wiper and cats. Great job. Do you live in this area? If so, maybe we can hook up Saturday. I'll be there after 2 years.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

I live in chillicothe was planning on coming down again this weekend but my sewer line busted so not sure if im gonna make it. Ive got to get skip jack soon but the muddy waters have been keeping them down haven't got a single one yet


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The water didn't look too bad today but I didn't see any caught. But you know how it goes; come down the hill for 15 minutes and right back up the hill without trying a little harder harder!!


----------

